
Getting around Fail2Ban: Creating a distributed SSH brute forcer in Python - iuguy
http://pythonforfunandprofit.blogspot.com/2011/03/creating-distributed-ssh-brute-forcer.html
======
iuguy
Incidentally the architecture discussed is fairly common on some levels, but
it's interesting that twisted python gets a mention. It's not clear how the
author intends to use twisted - as an agent it would be sufficient for multi-
protocol brute force agents given twisted's protocol support. Likewise, the
architecture described naturally appears to be extendable to multi-protocol
regardless - paramiko[1] springs to mind as an alternative and possibly
superior SSH implementation, but it's also worth considering scapy[2] which
could be enough to implement arbitrary protocols.

[1] - <http://www.lag.net/paramiko/>

[2] - <http://www.secdev.org/projects/scapy/>

